# Line Level Convertor



## TK1990 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi all,

I am looking to begin my home theater system build. I am looking to hookup a Behringer back feed destroyer into my system. Right now the feedback destroyer is red lining a lot because I am putting too much of a signal into it from the receiver. I am looking for a 'line level', I think this is what it's called, but I cannot find one that is only single channel. All I can find are ones that are for vehicles and are two channel. Any help is greatly appreciated!!

and for what its worth, I have a cheapo sony reciever (the one that comes in a full system for like $200). going to upgrade, but stuck with it for now..


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Well, you can buy a 2 channel unit and use only one. 
You can build one: http://www.epanorama.net/circuits/speaker_to_line.html


----------



## TK1990 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks!:T Wish I could have found that sooner, going to build one this weekend


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

TK1990 said:


> Right now the feedback destroyer is red lining a lot because I am putting too much of a signal into it from the receiver. I am looking for a 'line level', I think this is what it's called, but I cannot find one that is only single channel.


You don’t need a line-level converter. Just change the BFD’s rear panel switches from -10 to +4. That will drop the meter-level by 20 dB or more.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## TK1990 (Dec 31, 2010)

It seems that even when I did drop my line by the rear panel switch I could still max the majority of the time when playing at receiver near max. Is this usual?:dontknow:


----------



## TK1990 (Dec 31, 2010)

I built on to the specifications, though, with two resistors, and this seemed to knock the signal down significantly


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> I built on to the specifications, though, with two resistors, and this seemed to knock the signal down significantly


So basically you achieved with an outboard unit what could have been accomplished by merely reducing the AVR’s subwoofer output level? :scratch:

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## TK1990 (Dec 31, 2010)

onder: It seems that way! The only thing is, it doesn't really give me a choice to reduce the output, it's a direct tie to the volume and no independent control, it is a cheapo unit..


----------

